# Puncture wound by a pencil



## sewknitty (Feb 24, 2009)

My son is 10 and was accidentally stabbed in the middle of his hand by a pencil today, right in the middle of the palm. He was playing with a neighbour boy and went to go high five him and the boy stuck his pencil out.. ouch. At least it happened in our back yard and I could tend to it right away...The wound isn't deep, and I checked the pencil thoroughly and nothing was broken off that I could see, and he didn't feel that "foreign object in my skin" sensation. 

I let it bleed for a few minutes to clean it out, and then we washed it with warm soap and water. He said it was feeling better, and we put on some salve with calendula, st john's wort, balm of gilead, and plantain on it, and a band aid. 

I'm going to keep an eye on it for infection or pain, but I don't think it went to deep into his skin. There is a graphite residue around the wound, but I read that is normal and may end up tattooing his skin. 

Anything else I need to do? Poor guy is a trooper, his 14 year old sister was more upset than he was.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

That is exactly what I would have done. Perhaps some yarrow, too. Good job mama!


----------



## sewknitty (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you! So nice to have someone say, "yes, that is good!" Thank you for reminding me of the yarrow, we have a forest in our backyard of it, so I will use it too. Thanks so much, you have helped me feel better:love


----------

